# Best Specs for WoW



## Olimarman

What are like ideal specs for running WoW on a laptop? My proposed setup would have a 128mb nvidia graphics card, 2.2 processor and 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## bm23

not sure about the graphic since i've only tried wow on my current card which is 512mb. but i do know that 4gb of RAM is a bit of an overkill for wow


----------



## rationalthinking

What type of CPU and GPU?

I can run WoW on max settings with my laptop. Rarely get any lag when playing WoW on it; doesn't take much to run maxed.  

Specs are as follows:

Turion64 X2 TL-60 @ 2.03GHz
2048MB 667 Patriot (2 x 1GB)
100GB @ 7200RPM 16MB HTS
256MB GeForce 7200


----------



## Olimarman

Its a Dell 13 with an 128mb Nvidia Geforce 8400M GS card.


----------



## realmike15

more information would be helpful like,

CPU, Memory, etc.

but you shouldn't have any problems, you won't be maxing out the settings though


----------



## Olimarman

Heres the whole thing:

Dell 13

SYSTEM COLOR Pacific Blue
PROCESSOR Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 (2.2Ghz/800 Mhz FSB/2MB cache)
OPERATING SYSTEM Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium Edition SP1
OFFICE SOFTWARE Microsoft Works
WARRANTY AND SERVICE 1Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty and Mail In Service
DISPLAY AND CAMERA Glossy, widescreen 13.3" LCD (1280x800) w/ 2.0 pixel Camera
VIDEO CARD 128MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8400M GS
MEMORY 4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 (2 Dimms)
HARD DRIVE Size: 320GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
INTERNAL OPTICAL DRIVE 8X Slot Load CD / DVD Burner (Dual Layer DVD+/-RW Drive)
WIRELESS NETWORK CARDS Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card
BATTERY OPTIONS 85Whr Lithium Ion Battery (9 cell)


----------



## HumanMage

You should be able to run it well enough I think. To make sure, take a look at 

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

That's how I judge if my laptop can run games or not.


----------



## DCIScouts

You'll be able to run WoW without any problem.  You might not be able to run at the highest graphical settings, but it'll definitely run in the medium range without much problem at all.


----------



## Twist86

8800GT/9800GT (same thing)
2GB memory (4gb for Vista)
3.0ghz Dual-Core


This is for max settings including shadow + higher resolutions. The major problem is in WOTLK Blizzard added a new gaming engine which I believe is now DX9 vs DX8 and they have a leak problem.

My Q6600 @ 3.2ghz can't keep a stable 60FPS in the game anymore...I am well above system requirments my native is 1440x900 and even at 1024x768 FPS floats around 40-60. Very playable but there is a major issue with people running lower end systems.

Such as a X2 4400+ 2.3ghz 2GB Ram and 7600GT wouldn't see high settings without some lag issues.

Lucky for you a C2D is a superior chip so your FPS will be much better. Just do yourself one favor...turn shadows down to "low" it will eat your CPU up and lag you to death.


----------



## Archangel

rationalthinking said:


> What type of CPU and GPU?
> 
> I can run WoW on max settings with my laptop. Rarely get any lag when playing WoW on it; doesn't take much to run maxed.
> 
> Specs are as follows:
> 
> Turion64 X2 TL-60 @ 2.03GHz
> 2048MB 667 Patriot (2 x 1GB)
> 100GB @ 7200RPM 16MB HTS
> 256MB GeForce 7200



hmmm...   I can't run WoW maxed out on my pc.  (that is, with 8x multisampling, and all the settings to max with a resolution of 1680 x1040 )
and thats with 2 3870's  (even tough, the grafics cards dont work hard, since the Fan of the top card doesnt speed up at all. )  a Q6600 on 3.6HGz and 4Gb of RAM  (and a 7200rpm hdd with also 16mb chache. )

In the really busy City. (Dalaran, for the ones actually playing it)   the fps does drop a fair bit.   and also, in Uthergarde Pinnacle, the boss who does that snow-breath.  (where the whole ground is covered in white cloud-ish stuff) the fps does drop quite low too. )


----------



## Danda

Archangel said:


> hmmm...   I can't run WoW maxed out on my pc.  (that is, with 8x multisampling, and all the settings to max with a resolution of 1680 x1040 )
> and thats with 2 3870's  (even tough, the grafics cards dont work hard, since the Fan of the top card doesnt speed up at all. )  a Q6600 on 3.6HGz and 4Gb of RAM  (and a 7200rpm hdd with also 16mb chache. )
> 
> In the really busy City. (Dalaran, for the ones actually playing it)   the fps does drop a fair bit.   and also, in Uthergarde Pinnacle, the boss who does that snow-breath.  (where the whole ground is covered in white cloud-ish stuff) the fps does drop quite low too. )



How much FPS do ya get in Dalaran? I get about 9-14 FPS when the city is crowded. 20 on good days maybe. And this is on Med-High Settings.


----------



## bm23

HumanMage said:


> You should be able to run it well enough I think. To make sure, take a look at
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
> 
> That's how I judge if my laptop can run games or not.



that is a good website although it doesnt take into consideration of the resolution. for e.g. i tested Devil May Cry 4 and i barely got above minimum requirement but when i did play the game, its as smooth as hell. im runnin at 1280x1024.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

- athlon64 3200+
- 16gb ram
- x700 pro

guaranteed no lagg.


----------



## Cromewell

> hmmm... I can't run WoW maxed out on my pc. (that is, with 8x multisampling, and all the settings to max with a resolution of 1680 x1040 )
> and thats with 2 3870's (even tough, the grafics cards dont work hard, since the Fan of the top card doesnt speed up at all. ) a Q6600 on 3.6HGz and 4Gb of RAM (and a 7200rpm hdd with also 16mb chache. )
> 
> In the really busy City. (Dalaran, for the ones actually playing it) the fps does drop a fair bit. and also, in Uthergarde Pinnacle, the boss who does that snow-breath. (where the whole ground is covered in white cloud-ish stuff) the fps does drop quite low too. )


I run it at max and it's fine unless I'm in a 25 man raid then there's just too much stuff going on and WoWs ultra ineffecient renderer gets overwhelmed even if you turn the settings down. And the worst part is, I need certain settings high or I'll stand in some insta-death aoe spell because apparently you can't see it on low detail.

Dalaran takes a few minutes longer than any other city to load but otherwise I don't notice much difference there.


----------



## JlCollins005

Twist86 said:


> 8800GT/9800GT (same thing)
> 2GB memory (4gb for Vista)
> 3.0ghz Dual-Core
> 
> 
> This is for max settings including shadow + higher resolutions. The major problem is in WOTLK Blizzard added a new gaming engine which I believe is now DX9 vs DX8 and they have a leak problem.
> 
> My Q6600 @ 3.2ghz can't keep a stable 60FPS in the game anymore...I am well above system requirments my native is 1440x900 and even at 1024x768 FPS floats around 40-60. Very playable but there is a major issue with people running lower end systems.
> 
> Such as a X2 4400+ 2.3ghz 2GB Ram and 7600GT wouldn't see high settings without some lag issues.
> 
> Lucky for you a C2D is a superior chip so your FPS will be much better. Just do yourself one favor...turn shadows down to "low" it will eat your CPU up and lag you to death.



not true about the x2 4400 my friends girlfriends comp is an x2 4400 with 2gb ram and a 7600 gt maxes out 60 fps in town drops to around 45.  Max settings

it runs better than his x2 6000 4gb ram, and gts250 Nvidia card his fps drops to like 20 in town.. which we thought was a faulty card so we replaced it with the same card, reinstalled windows and drivers and still no change.. but it will fps games on max and not drop fps hardly.. 

WoW doesnt require alot, i use to play it on a p4 2.8ghz with 1gb ram and an x1650 pro and averaged 50fps outside towns, and 30-40 in towns.


----------



## gamerman4

I have a friend that has an iBook G4 with a 1.2Ghz PPC processor and 768MB RAM that runs WoW fine. I think any computer made in the last couple years can play WoW. I've even seen some success with certain netbooks.


----------

